# Who has Run a MH for bloom?



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

I just upgraded my grow room and didn't have money to buy an 1000watt HPS but I had a MH 1000watt so I'm gonna run that for bloom till I can get a HOS light.
Will this just not work as well or what? 
Just looking for input
Thanks


----------



## RubyRed (May 7, 2015)

you can flower with it but plant don't get the Red spectrum and think it makes the buds lite.  I use a mix.  [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2015)

they will work......... they are better for the veg........if I used a 1000 watt hps I'd mail you one.

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/6463/LU1000-67307.html


----------



## zem (May 7, 2015)

never done it myself but i hear it should work apart from sacrificing some yield it might havd a different buzz to it not sure though


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2015)

The light spectrum is a lil unusable, but it's not going to hurt, unless your hps doesn't kick on and you only run the mh only, might get a lil stressed.

You may want to save for another hps, and add it later.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 7, 2015)

Yea it's sucking I'm buying a HPS Tuesday 100% . I can't wait a month for the DE hood to come in and no one knows if my ballast will run the DE hood.


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Yea it's sucking I'm buying a HPS Tuesday 100% . I can't wait a month for the DE hood to come in and no one knows if my ballast will run the DE hood.



There are only like 5 ballasts that will run these DE fixtures


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 7, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> There are only like 5 ballasts that will run these DE fixtures


 
The DE Reflector is made by the same company that makes the ballast so one would think it would work.

But after owning a CAP light controller then buying a CAP ballast they don't make a cord to fit the ballast and their 220V light controller. does anyone else think that's nuts?


----------



## giggy (May 9, 2015)

i have run a mh all the way through because it is what i had. the bud was real good sweet smoke. now for the down side is the buds were airy, and smaller (i way have also had the light to far away). the mh is supposed to make them have a sweeter taste and more resin due to the uv from the mh. i have seen where folks are running both mh and hps together and loving it. i had a few warm white leds mixed in but there wasn't enough.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2015)

Do you need the entire set up or just the bulb?


----------



## peterevans (May 9, 2015)

It will work fine maybe it could surprise you and possibly do better than a hps, its the 12/12 light schedule that makes plants flower more than the colour spectrum so if thats all you have stankdank then go for it.
Peter


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2015)

Pretty funny. Well, since the HPS bulb wasn't even put on the market until 1964 and they didn't make it to the grow room scene until well after that, I would say that a lot of us bloomed with MH. In fact, anyone who grew through the early 70's probably used it. I know, I did. LOL I didn't buy my first HPS bulb until the early 80's.

There is no doubt that HPS will provide a bigger, better flower than MH. Still, there are other factors in the grow room that are just as, if not more, important.

So, you should do just fine with a MH.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2015)

I went buy my local shop and Stoney hooked up my grow partner roach princess a used 1000watt HPS bulb to run till funds allow for a  new bulb.
I can see the diffrence with MH and don't like it.


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

MH will slow down stretch massively but do give off lots more heat but tbh i don't think you would notice the difference come harvest time.
Peter.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 11, 2015)

i have ran a 600 MH for veg an flower and the thing i noticed was airy buds, was still good smoke bud not tight buds, the HPS is 90,000 lumens compared to 55,000 on a MH an i think the red spectrum from the HPS also helps the buds form tight and thick...BtL


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 28, 2015)

In flower lack of red causes stretch yes?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 28, 2015)

I was seeing on another forum were the elder members swear by using MH in last 2 weeks to build up crystal production. More then one said they do it. 

I know I didn't like the results from starting with MH.
Anyone use it in last 2 weeks?


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 28, 2015)

ihave used it all the way an never noticed any significant increase in crystals


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm gonna throw the MH in for the last week of flower to see what all the hype is about. I wanna get a clip on macro lens for iPad to get lose up pics of development


----------

